# How often do you worm your indoor cat?



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

just wondering how often you worm your indoor cat, i worm mine every 6 months with mibblemax, but wondered how other people treat.
if an indoor cat doesn't go out, or catch birds, mice & rats, and never has fleas, is it really nessecary???


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

hi

i would say yes it is - if you come into contact with other animals you can take fleas home with you. all my cats are indoor cats and they are wormed every 3 months - i also treat for fleas once a month as i have dogs - and they mix with others in the park. 

susie and the gang


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

i only have my cats and a tree frog, i do visit friends who have pets,but they all treat their pets for fleas. 
dont worry i wont change my worming habbits, was curious as to how other people think.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

My vet said it wasn't really worth doing it when my cats were just indoor cats. But many of them spend some time during the year outside - so what I do now is worm them just before they go into stud. It's just an easy way for me to keep track of who has been done.


----------



## Silver deer (May 7, 2008)

I've been worming once every three months, but I've only had my cat since the end of last year. The shelter recommended that I worm once every three months for a little while and then I could possibly do it less since she's an indoor cat.

I've heard of fleas "hitch-hiking" a ride in on people's clothes, but I don't know how often that happens.


----------

